
Turn Your Laptop into a Deep Learning BEAST - dshahrokhian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BJ5oW9NFWc
======
saycheese
Might be worth explaining the steps in writing if you're able to do so.

~~~
dshahrokhian
Sure, do you recommend any webpage, or in the video description is enough?

~~~
saycheese
If you're able to fit it in the video description that would be the fastest
way.

~~~
dshahrokhian
Done!

~~~
saycheese
That's a huge improvement!

